

Facebook to open NYC Engineering Office - BornInTheUSSR
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/12/02/facebook-to-open-an-engineering-office-in-nyc-in-2012/

======
untog
Great news for NYC. Personally I'm not that keen to immediately up sticks and
go work for Facebook (or Google, or Twitter, etc.) because it's so big, but
their presence in the city helps to establish it as a real tech hub of
substance. I hope to see a greater Facebook presence at hackathon events and
suchlike.

